# If money didnt matter- what would be the best AJ setup



## cliff k

Just asking what you all think. Money does matter to me, but I am curious as to what combination of reel rod line everyone would use. After looking at the post of the 130lber, it had me wondering.


----------



## lobsterman

A Smith AMJ rod with a Stella for spinning or Avet HX Raptor for conventional.


----------



## Chris V

A Shimano Ocea Blue Rose or Star Plasma Jig rodwith a Stella or Saltiga Dogfight and a full spool of 80-100lb Tuf line XP


----------



## User6882

zebco 33 with 30lb berkley mono


----------



## fisheye48

> *cliff k (3/10/2010)*Just asking what you all think. Money does matter to me, but I am curious as to what combination of reel rod line everyone would use. After looking at the post of the 130lber, it had me wondering.




some kinda of barge with a winch...with stainless cable of course!!!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

9/0 with 200# pp and a 10' 400# mono leader. 14/0 circle, 16oz weight, with a mongo hardtail. stuck in the rod holder. no need for fancy stuff on rig donkeys.


----------



## dpewitt




----------



## recess

> *dpewitt (3/10/2010)*


THAT RIGHT THERE MY FRIEND WOULD DO IT


----------



## lobsterman

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*9/0 with 200# pp and a 10' 400# mono leader. 14/0 circle, 16oz weight, with a mongo hardtail. stuck in the rod holder. no need for fancy stuff on rig donkeys.


I got news for you, you go ahead and fight all you want on that and when you are thru let us know how you feel. That is why they call them reef donkeys because all the pain they dish out. Those lighter jigging rods are way better on the fishermen also. They are truely amazing.


----------



## atlantacapt

100% agreed....a 9/0 is torture. the new spinning reels are definitely the way to go.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

> *lobsterman (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*9/0 with 200# pp and a 10' 400# mono leader. 14/0 circle, 16oz weight, with a mongo hardtail. stuck in the rod holder. no need for fancy stuff on rig donkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you, you go ahead and fight all you want on that and when you are thru let us know how you feel. That is why they call them reef donkeys because all the pain they dish out. Those lighter jigging rods are way better on the fishermen also. They are truely amazing.
Click to expand...





guess i shoulda put theoke in there (joke)..... but on a serious note, you will not turn a 130 pound aj out of a rig or cut-off with a spinning reel. i dont care if its a 1200 dollar saltiga with 40lbs of drag. maybe a wreck, where you can let him run; but no rig. as for everyday fishing for amberjack, i agree 110% that the new lightweight rods with either spinning or conventional reels are the way to go.


----------



## cliff k

> *tunapopper (3/10/2010)*A Shimano Ocea Blue Rose or Star Plasma Jig rodwith a Stella or Saltiga Dogfight and a full spool of 80-100lb Tuf line XP


can you even get the blue rose in the states? ive heard about this rob but i have never seen it for sale


----------



## lobsterman

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*9/0 with 200# pp and a 10' 400# mono leader. 14/0 circle, 16oz weight, with a mongo hardtail. stuck in the rod holder. no need for fancy stuff on rig donkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you, you go ahead and fight all you want on that and when you are thru let us know how you feel. That is why they call them reef donkeys because all the pain they dish out. Those lighter jigging rods are way better on the fishermen also. They are truely amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guess i shoulda put theoke in there (joke)..... but on a serious note, you will not turn a 130 pound aj out of a rig or cut-off with a spinning reel. i dont care if its a 1200 dollar saltiga with 40lbs of drag. maybe a wreck, where you can let him run; but no rig. as for everyday fishing for amberjack, i agree 110% that the new lightweight rods with either spinning or conventional reels are the way to go.
Click to expand...

How about I introduce you to a man that caught 5 ajs over 100# in one trip all on a Smith AMJ52 EX and a Stella 20000 FA. He is on another jigging forum all the time. Also has the pictures to prove it.


----------



## bluffman2

> *lobsterman (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*9/0 with 200# pp and a 10' 400# mono leader. 14/0 circle, 16oz weight, with a mongo hardtail. stuck in the rod holder. no need for fancy stuff on rig donkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you, you go ahead and fight all you want on that and when you are thru let us know how you feel. That is why they call them reef donkeys because all the pain they dish out. Those lighter jigging rods are way better on the fishermen also. They are truely amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guess i shoulda put theoke in there (joke)..... but on a serious note, you will not turn a 130 pound aj out of a rig or cut-off with a spinning reel. i dont care if its a 1200 dollar saltiga with 40lbs of drag. maybe a wreck, where you can let him run; but no rig. as for everyday fishing for amberjack, i agree 110% that the new lightweight rods with either spinning or conventional reels are the way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about I introduce you to a man that caught 5 ajs over 100# in one trip all on a Smith AMJ52 EX and a Stella 20000 FA. He is on another jigging forum all the time. Also has the pictures to prove it.
Click to expand...

would that be Mr "Eastern Tackle"


----------



## lobsterman

> *cliff k (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tunapopper (3/10/2010)*A Shimano Ocea Blue Rose or Star Plasma Jig rodwith a Stella or Saltiga Dogfight and a full spool of 80-100lb Tuf line XP
> 
> 
> 
> can you even get the blue rose in the states? ive heard about this rob but i have never seen it for sale
Click to expand...

You can get them often from a supplier that imports and sells on ebay. I can't remember the name off the top of my head.


----------



## lobsterman

> *bluffman2 (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*9/0 with 200# pp and a 10' 400# mono leader. 14/0 circle, 16oz weight, with a mongo hardtail. stuck in the rod holder. no need for fancy stuff on rig donkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you, you go ahead and fight all you want on that and when you are thru let us know how you feel. That is why they call them reef donkeys because all the pain they dish out. Those lighter jigging rods are way better on the fishermen also. They are truely amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guess i shoulda put theoke in there (joke)..... but on a serious note, you will not turn a 130 pound aj out of a rig or cut-off with a spinning reel. i dont care if its a 1200 dollar saltiga with 40lbs of drag. maybe a wreck, where you can let him run; but no rig. as for everyday fishing for amberjack, i agree 110% that the new lightweight rods with either spinning or conventional reels are the way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about I introduce you to a man that caught 5 ajs over 100# in one trip all on a Smith AMJ52 EX and a Stella 20000 FA. He is on another jigging forum all the time. Also has the pictures to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would that be Mr "Eastern Tackle"
Click to expand...

No that would be GMan, he can fish. If you go over to www.360tuna.com and look up the post last season about the century mark aj you will see what I am talking about. You can also pm him, he is a great fella and will talk turkey with you any time.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

i believe you. i said at a rig, however. and if you will notice in my first post i referred to them as rig donkeys. if you are jigging natural bottom or a wreck in 300'. you will most likely hook up from 140-200' correct???? well you have a minimum 100' of play before being cut off. the only point i'm trying to make is that if at a rig and a 100# aj gunnels you and your jigging rod bends double, with the drag screaming; you will be cut off before you can do anything.


----------



## lobsterman

I will have to agree with you there, like you said then you use roddy rod holder and snatch them away from the structure hopefully.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

just read that thread on the other forum. that sheet was NASTY. now if i can just get tunapopper work me out a payment plan on a stella:doh


----------



## bluffman2

how can one go about finding and hooking one of these AJ,s?

I dont know how :doh


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *bluffman2 (3/10/2010)*how can one go about finding and hooking one of these AJ,s?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how :doh




You rascal. You beat me to it. By the time I got to the bottom of the page, you were all ready there.



I heard they pull good.



PS. My vote is NZ wrapped 350g Black Hole with a saltiga 40, but my custom spiral 200g Riley with Alutecnos 12C is dreamy smooth.


----------



## Chris V

> *lobsterman (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *cliff k (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tunapopper (3/10/2010)*A Shimano Ocea Blue Rose or Star Plasma Jig rodwith a Stella or Saltiga Dogfight and a full spool of 80-100lb Tuf line XP
> 
> 
> 
> can you even get the blue rose in the states? ive heard about this rob but i have never seen it for sale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get them often from a supplier that imports and sells on ebay. I can't remember the name off the top of my head.
Click to expand...

There is an online retailer out of New York i believe that selld the Blue Rose. I can't remember the site but it may be the same guy that George is referring to who deals them on Ebay


----------



## bluffman2

> *Eastern Tackle (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bluffman2 (3/10/2010)*how can one go about finding and hooking one of these AJ,s?
> 
> I dont know how :doh
> 
> 
> 
> You rascal. You beat me to it. By the time I got to the bottom of the page, you were all ready there.
> 
> I heard they pull good.
> 
> PS. My vote is NZ wrapped 350g Black Hole with a saltiga 40, but my custom spiral 200g Riley with Alutecnos 12C is dreamy smooth.
Click to expand...

I can dang sure tell you that i dont care to be on the upper end of the line for more than 1 or 2 of them......ON ANY SET-UP


----------



## Chris V

Oh yeah, as far as dealers for the Plasma jigging rods from star, we will be carrying them soon. I got to play with one at the shop a few weeks ago and have to say I don't care what other jig rods are made of or how much they cost; there is no way they can be any better than these SOB's. Even though they have that true parabolic action found in most jigging rods, theystill havea very fast recoil effect for jigging and will not "sag" under the weight of heavy jigs like a lot of others do.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

> *bluffman2 (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eastern Tackle (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bluffman2 (3/10/2010)*how can one go about finding and hooking one of these AJ,s?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how :doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rascal. You beat me to it. By the time I got to the bottom of the page, you were all ready there.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they pull good.
> 
> 
> 
> PS. My vote is NZ wrapped 350g Black Hole with a saltiga 40, but my custom spiral 200g Riley with Alutecnos 12C is dreamy smooth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can dang sure tell you that i dont care to be on the upper end of the line for more than 1 or 2 of them......ON ANY SET-UP
Click to expand...



we'd have to tie ya to the t-top, steven.oke


----------



## bluffman2

Hey ...my skinny A$$ would rather put yall on them!.....i can handle 1 or 2......after that,YALL have fun!


----------



## MSViking

Like the other have said the new spinning rod/reel braid combos are soooo much easier on the fisherman! I will never go back to 9/0s and the like. While I prefer the spinners for lifting power a lot of my guest prefer my Penn Torques for the conventional aspect. Same with my small Avet conventionals, for the money I really like the Avets! Dont let anyone know that I use Okumas, but I have 4 Cedros spinning reels that I paid less than $125 for and I love them! But don't let anyone know as it is a secret! :letsparty


----------



## lobsterman

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (3/10/2010)*just read that thread on the other forum. that sheet was NASTY. now if i can just get tunapopper work me out a payment plan on a stella:doh


S-F He can, he told me they have a great budget plan. When you get it paid for you can budge it.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *bluffman2 (3/10/2010)*Hey ...my skinny A$$ would rather put yall on them!.....i can handle 1 or 2......after that,YALL have fun!




You would hate going with me. I had a group out last summer and we caught and released about 6000 lbs in an afternoon. The right tools for the job go along way to taking the work out of it.



One fellow gave up after about 4 hours and I told him if he didn't pick up that rod, we were going to mix. I told him that when he got on the plane to go home he wasn't going to have any regrets. He jumped back into the fray and went another 3 hours until we quit. I think he got on the plane and passed out. (that was Gmoney for those that know him) :sleeping


----------



## lobsterman

Thats my theory, fish until you can't physically go any more.


----------



## Chris V

If you can still physically pick up the rod, you can catch a fish. It may take you a little longer to get to the boat than the previous one, but if they're biting why not feed them


----------



## how2fish

80 wide 200lb Tuf braid 12/0 circle hook..3lb hardtail...and a whirlpool when your done ! The pic in my avatar is a 93lb A.J caught back when I was young and had my health caught on a 9/0...and I NEVER want to do that again..LOL!


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *how2fish (3/11/2010)*80 wide 200lb Tuf braid 12/0 circle hook..3lb hardtail...and a whirlpool when your done ! The pic in my avatar is a 93lb A.J caught back when I was young and had my health caught on a 9/0...and I NEVER want to do that again..LOL!




OK there George Poveromo :toast


----------



## User6882

> *lobsterman (3/11/2010)*Thats my theory, fish until you can't physically go any more.


sounds good to me


----------



## ateupwitit

> *cliff k (3/10/2010)*Just asking what you all think. Money does matter to me, but I am curious as to what combination of reel rod line everyone would use. After looking at the post of the 130lber, it had me wondering.


its a question of location to me rigs and natural bottomcall for different guns.

we fish natural bottom for AJs and I use a 30 gold 2speed Okuma with 100# test and a 5'6" rod and it works great but I'm 32, in good health and served in the Marines if that counts for something

I also use my spinning/jigging setup Okuma Salina w/ 80# PP but I've never caught a huge AJ on jigs not saying you can't but live bait is hard to beat.

if I fished rigs more I would go with the Okuma Makaira 50 with a comparable Seeker rod. Its my dream setup.

as you can see I fish Okuma products and have no shame about it when I break one I might consider some other product


----------



## le4eva

> *recess (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *dpewitt (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT RIGHT THERE MY FRIEND WOULD DO IT
Click to expand...



forget the reef donkeys. hell you can catch one of those 27' Purple Recess fish that has tons of grouper meat inside them


----------



## littlezac

vs 250 on a gator h


----------



## Travis Gill

12/0 or 130 tiagra if money didnt matter at all why not. To heck with fighting them on a spinning or jigging rod. Give me a solid glass meat stick yank them out with the boat then winch them on up


----------



## fy01CPO

> *lobsterman (3/11/2010)*Thats my theory, fish until you can't physically go any more.




As long as someone has enough strength to drive back to the dock unless you have auto-pilot and that rod/reel combo can drive her up on the trailer! :letsdrink


----------



## Kim

A good middle of the road combo is Shimano Talica 16 II on a Shimano Trevala TVC-58XXH rod, spool it up with 60 lb braid and a topshot of mono and it will be a great all around set up. Everything from Gulf bottom fishing to jigging the big ones at the rigs. It's light weight, holds 500 yards of 60 lb braid plus topshot and you can even cast it if you wanted to.


----------



## how2fish

> *Eastern Tackle (3/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *how2fish (3/11/2010)*80 wide 200lb Tuf braid 12/0 circle hook..3lb hardtail...and a whirlpool when your done ! The pic in my avatar is a 93lb A.J caught back when I was young and had my health caught on a 9/0...and I NEVER want to do that again..LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> OK there George Poveromo :toast
Click to expand...

Sorry not sure what that means..but it doesn't sound good...I swear I caught that A.J on a 9/0it did weight 93lb on the Mexico Beach Ling tourney scales..and was one of the toughest things I've ever done I was 6 months out of 6 weeks of traction from acar wreck and the damn fish nearly broke me...I have been very careful not to repeat that error..last bigAJ I caught was 60lbs out of Dauphin Isle with Mike Theirry on the Dorado and I did use a 80 wide and kicked that AJ's ass.:toast


----------



## d-a

> *tunapopper (3/10/2010)*A Shimano Ocea Blue Rose or Star Plasma Jig rodwith a Stella or Saltiga Dogfight and a full spool of 80-100lb Tuf line XP


Good choice. I have a conventional one with a Shimano Ocea jigger 5000 on it loaded with 120lb OTI depth finder braid on it. Here is a picture of a 59 inch length x 32 inch girth AJ est. @100lbs caught on it










d-a


----------



## gmoney

9/0 is okay if you keep it in the rod holder as suggested. Electric reels are even nicer-though at that point you aren't really fishing anymore...


----------



## bombtosser

I'd buy an avet t-Rex quad drag 50(cause its purity) on a short standup rod. Mongo live bait and leave it in the transom rod holder. Cause I'm lazy


----------



## JoeyWelch

If money didn't matter????

I would buy the same that I use now. TRQ200 and a Uglystik Tigerlite.

It will kill fish just as easy as the high dollar rigs. Proven.


----------



## Chris V

This was a good thread, even despite it being three yrs old


----------



## CatCrusher

Joe Patti's


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em

Penn squall 40 LD and Penn torque ( the bluewater carnage series kicks ass too) 80-130.... HANDS DOWN KICK ASS. and ive got the photos to back it up! The other favorite is a Release Reel LG deuce and a penn torque 80-130. I own the squall, dad owns the release.. the release is faster on the pick up and will lock down on a bluefin over 250. Dont have that picture but in the amberjack one here, both those fish were at the 70 mark. I broke off one that wouldve tipped 85 that day, and we lost many we couldnt stop on other gear like shimano toriums.


----------



## cliff k

never been much of a jigging tyoe guy for aj's, but i will test out the stella on them this season. ive got chris lining some 50's for me this week. he was fresh out of 2" stainless cable so i guess 250# braid will do the trick. i will be ready for battle come august


----------



## lobsterman

Chris V said:


> This was a good thread, even despite it being three yrs old


Oh yes a look back.


----------



## Last Drop

Which Stella? I'm looking at a 10000 PG (Japan model) or 20000 SW. I'd like to have the 10000 cause it's 6 oz lighter but worried about the line capacity. Going to fish the rigs and live bottom.


----------



## panhandleslim

Caught an 80 lb. AJ on Stella 10000 with 55 lb. braid. A hoss for sure. Might have been a real struggle if he had been a 130 lb.'er. The drag is smooth as hot butter. I was almost sure I had a big shark but that reel and a 'not custom' rod, kicked the shit out of that fish.


----------



## panhandleslim

Not trying to hijack the thread but I think that the perfect Blue Marlin pitch rod would have a Stella 30000 on it. Maybe Chris can recommend a rod for a set-up like this.


----------



## aroundthehorn

lobsterman said:


> You can get them often from a supplier that imports and sells on ebay. I can't remember the name off the top of my head.


What exactly is the Blue Rose (i.e., I've heard it mentioned before and am curious; I guess I'm curious about why it's so highly thought of) and why isn't it marketed here?

Interesting thread. I love AJs.


----------



## Kim

I might be wrong but I don't believe those rods are in production any longer.


----------



## lobsterman

aroundthehorn said:


> What exactly is the Blue Rose (i.e., I've heard it mentioned before and am curious; I guess I'm curious about why it's so highly thought of) and why isn't it marketed here?
> 
> Interesting thread. I love AJs.


It is the expensive Japanese version of the best vertical jigging rod Shimano made. It is out of production now for sure and they still can be found but very expensive too.


----------

